# Gaming-Headset Kaufberatung



## MeyDry (24. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ein Gaming-Headset bis zu 40-50€. Zurzeit spiele ich hauptsächlich spiele wie Arma 3 und Counter Strike GO. Das Headset sollte einen guten surround sound und ein gutes Mikrofon. Schnick-Schnack wie ein abnehmbares Mikrofon benötige ich nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MeyDry


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Also, "gut" für nur 50€ ist natürlich so ne Sache, allein weil die Sache mit Surround vorraussetzt, dass das Headset eine eigene kleine USB-Soundkarte mit sich bringt.  Aber RELATIV gut ist offenbar das hier, aber nicht ganz klar, ob es wirklich eine Surroundsimulation bietet http://www.amazon.de/Kingtop®-Surro...dset-Mikrofon-schwarz-A30-Black/dp/B00KZFKTMO


Ansonszen vlt ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben Razer Kraken USB Gaming Headset für PC und PS4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2014)

Medusa Speedlink 5.1
Kostet normal um die 70 €uronen.
Ist HIER gerade im Angebot.

Klanglich bei dem Preis über jeden Zweifel erhaben, kann ich so sagen, da ich es selbst mal hatte.
Wobei man aber auch ehrlich sagen muss, Surround bei Kopfhörer ist so eine Sache.


----------



## Tillurator (27. Oktober 2014)

definiere guten surround sound 
da scheiden sich leider die "Geister" lol


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2014)

Tillurator schrieb:


> definiere guten surround sound
> da scheiden sich leider die "Geister" lol



Man kann auch mit Stereo sehr guten surround haben.
Mein Sennheiser ist dabei besser, als mein altes Medusa 5.1
(Wobei die Preisklasse auch ne andere ist   )





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IXm6SuUigI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MeyDry (27. Oktober 2014)

OKAY! ich bin die Sache wohl falsch angegangen, entschuldigt mich . Mir ist bewusst, dass ich bei dieser Preisklasse keinen spektakulären Sound mit perfekter Geräuschkulisse zuerwarten habe. Ich bin ein autonormal Verbraucher und dementsprechend mit der Unter- Mittelklasse zufrieden. Also falls es keinen Unterschied zu einem 30€ Modell geben sollte, dürft ihr auch gerne diese benennen. So kommen wir zu den neuen Kriterien die hoffentlich, glücklicher formuliert sind  _*Was ich suche *_ist ein gemütliches Headset mit einem ordentlichen Sound (beispielsweise in ego-shooter so gut wie möglich erhören können wo der gegner ungefähr  ist) und mit einem sehr guten Mikrofon (<-- neue oberste Priorität; Vorgänger waren nach mind. einem halben Jahr kaputt bzw. nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, trotz guter Behandlung .. rauschen, kratzen etc.) Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sollte stimmen. Das Budget habe ich auf 50-60€ aufgestockt um euch die Suche zu erleichtern.

SO ... das sind zwei Modelle an die ich spontan gedacht hätte:

G430 55€
Ozone Strato EVO 55€ : https://geizhals.de/ozone-strato-evo-gaming-headset-a708311.html


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Da steht jetzt nur EIN Modell ^^ 

Aber wie gesagt: das hier sollte an sich gut sein für den Preis Razer Kraken USB Gaming Headset für PC und PS4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör    vlt gibt es das sogar bei einem MediaMarkt bei Dir in der Nähe, kannst Du unter dem Preis prüfen lassen RAZER Kraken USB


----------



## MeyDry (27. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt nur EIN Modell ^^


Da ist der Link wohl verloren gegangen  Logitech g430 : Logitech G430 Surround Sound Gaming Headset (981-000537) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch wenn es etwas zu bunt für meinen Geschmack ist istdie Bewertung eigl. Top


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Das Logitech wäre auch ganz okay - hatte ich nicht mit in der Liste, weil es meistens eher über 60€ kostet


----------



## Batze (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich oben schon gepostet. Medusa Speedlink 5.1.
Da McDrake das auch mal hatte, kann er wohl bestätigen das der Sound für diesen Preis fast schon unmöglich gut ist.
Nebenbei hast du noch Excellenten Tragekomfort.

Am besten mal zu Media Markt/Saturn düsen und da unbedingt probe hören. Sollte/Muss man bei sowas wie Kopfhörer eh immer.
Weil es ist so, mein Klangbild, oder das eines anderen muss ja nicht dein favorisiertes Klangbild sein.


----------



## MeyDry (29. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Am besten mal zu Media Markt/Saturn düsen und da unbedingt probe hören. Sollte/Muss man bei sowas wie Kopfhörer eh immer.
> Weil es ist so, mein Klangbild, oder das eines anderen muss ja nicht dein favorisiertes Klangbild sein.



hmm ... War beim Saturn entweder waren die Modelle die in Frage kommen überteuert oder leider nicht verfügbar :/ Werde mir jetzt dass von Herbboy holen da die Bewertungenfür das Razer Headset einfach grandios sind 
Trotzdem vielen Dank an euch anderen


----------

